# PRIVATE PATIENTS 'STILL ENTITLED TO NHS CARE'



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

PRIVATE PATIENTS 'STILL ENTITLED TO NHS CARE'

LORDS NHS

21 May 2008 - 17:28

By Nicholas Randall, PA Lords Staff

Television fertility expert Robert Winston has welcomed a clarification from the Government on whether private patients are entitled to NHS treatment.

Labour peer Lord Winston said he knew of cases where IVF patients had been turned down for treatment because of previously having private care.

Peers also highlighted at question time the case of Maureen Alden, 74, from Bristol, who it has been reported spent GBP13,000 on an operation to implant wires into her brain to prevent migraines.

South Gloucestershire PCT has refused to pay GBP8,500 for a permanent replacement battery after the old one ran out.

Baroness Thornton, for the Government, said: "When a patient who has previously been receiving private healthcare seeks help from the NHS they should be treated in the same way as any other NHS patient and offered treatment based on their clinical need.

"Their previous status as a privately funded patient should as far as practical neither disadvantage them or allow them to access NHS care in a preferential way."

She said that South Gloucestershire PCT does not routinely fund the treatment referred to, but she agreed to look into the issue.

Lord Winston said: "Many IVF patients will be deeply grateful to you for the statement you have made today because I know of a number of cases where unfortunately individual NHS clinics have turned patients down on the grounds that they have had private IVF care before."

end

http://mediapoint.press.net/article.jsp?id=4744559


----------



## sal24601 (Jan 3, 2005)

This is reassuring to hear. There has been a fair bit in the media about patients (mainly cancer sufferers) who have used savings to buy the treatment that works that the NHS wont pay for and are then being charged for everything.

It crossed my mind that it wont take much before the PCT applies this to everyone who goes private for IF tx then still refuses to fund any NHS tx cycles. Worst of all worlds.

I hope they continue to see sense, but I have my doubts.


----------

